
Ask HN: Books that made you a better Software Engineer? - switzerland
If you had to recommend 2 books, which ones would you recommend?
======
drallison
Software Engineering: Report of a conference sponsored by the NATO Science
Committee, Garmisch, Germany, 7th-11th October 1968, P Naur, B Randell.

Software engineering techniques: report on a conference sponsored by the NATO
Science Committee, Rome, Italy, 27th to 31st October 1969, JN Buxton, B
Randell - 1970

These two books (actually conference reports in a unique style) got me
thinking about software engineering as a discipline. Much of what was said
then is applicable today.

------
timwaagh
PHP and MySql Web Development and Real World Haskell are what you might
consider formative for me.

